# Mafia game - please insert the correct CD ROM



## A.O (Jan 27, 2012)

my mafia exe file always says: please insert the correct CD ROM,ive tried using a crack but it has an engine problem now the Question is can i play my regular mafia exe without the cd rom messege!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried inserting the CD?

We don't offer any support for illegal cracks of commercially available software.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Please read the foum rules before posting
Thread Closed


----------

